# Metricide/Excel Controls Mold.



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I can confirm this works in my 38 gallon using the spray method on my epoxy coated grapewood...which still grows mold after being water-proofed. Kills BBA AND mold. At least 3 weeks before it begins to grow back.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

many add it to their csm+b mix to prevent mold from forming aswell


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

neven said:


> many add it to their csm+b mix to prevent mold from forming aswell


Interesting. Never heard of that..I must be behind the times. Are they adding it when the tank volume is full? Direct contact, for me at least, seems to be the most effective method.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

funny thing is i never read by how much though, lol. Many fail to realise their experimentation can save many people tons of time.


----------

